# old book



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

just found an old slotcar book at the library from the late 60's.Bob Braverman and Bill Neumann.any of the old guard here remember these guys?the book is called"slot car racing"and it is in a line of books called "here is your hobby"
it,s not big on the HO stuff,really,but has a neat how-to on scratchbuilding a brass rod chassis,and mounting a body.also a track building chapter with a "Kal Kar" track....pretty old school alright,you should see some of the old power tools!hard to believe this old book was the only book i could get from all the libraries in town!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can you post a pic of the cover? Interesting find! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*slotcar book*

here ya go!


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

I remember that book from when I was in school, that was a long time ago.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

it's dated 1969!the year before i was born!i will post some pics out of it over the next while,for fun!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks newbie.:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I remember checking that book out a few times in high school also.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I remember the book at the book store,but it cost
as much as an HO car did,so you know where my 
allowance went.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i can imagine!lol


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjettim said:


> I remember the book at the book store,but it cost
> as much as an HO car did,so you know where my
> allowance went.


 Gumball machine?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Could the people on the cover smile a little to look like they are enjoying it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are some serious race faces there!!! There is one smile there (or an agony of defeat wince) on the 4th driver from the right... My guess he was driving car #20.. LOL


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah they sure are taking them selves seriously!lol.never noticed.love the mid air pic though...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*slot car racing*

googled and found this on the book:
1966 revised 1969, 128 pp, b&w photos. A classic! This is the book that introduced a whole generation to slot car racing, because it was allowed into the school libraries. My pals and I spent the whole library hour poring over each picture! There were girls on the cover, too - but they never showed up at any track I visited. The book covers every aspect of racing slot cars on the early commercial tracks. Chapter 4 is titled "Scratchbuilding", and shows step-by-step the soldering together of a 1965-era space frame. This book is a vintage slot car collector's must have item. On online auctions, it brings over $40, depending on condition.
note:neuman did the photos. mj


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> googled and found this on the book:
> 1966 revised 1969, 128 pp, b&w photos. A classic! This is the book that introduced a whole generation to slot car racing, because it was allowed into the school libraries. My pals and I spent the whole library hour poring over each picture! There were girls on the cover, too - but they never showed up at any track I visited. The book covers every aspect of racing slot cars on the early commercial tracks. Chapter 4 is titled "Scratchbuilding", and shows step-by-step the soldering together of a 1965-era space frame. This book is a vintage slot car collector's must have item. On online auctions, it brings over $40, depending on condition.
> note:neuman did the photos. mj


just so happens,that it is the book one of my slotfriends had when he was a kid!i took it to show and tell at race night last night,and he remembered it well.race night was a blast! started out checking out his collection.holy moly!two rooms full of afx,tyco,strombecker,eldon,you name it!raced on his vintage strombecker layout first,then went to jay's and drove his big routed set up.lots of fun!we alternate each week between HO and 1/32,it's alot of fun.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*new pics*

so here's a bunch from the book...hope you guys enjoy them!


----------

